# Coyote Rifle recommendation



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

i am buying a .243 remington rifle this weekend. i figure i could use it for deer and for coyotes. i was just wondering if you guys think i made the right choice. If not, what do you think i should have gotten. its a little late now to change my mind considering i have the gun on lay a way. but its a remington synthetic stock, model 700.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

If you were looking for a rifle that would do the job well on both you got it. Use some heavier bullets for the deer and lighter for the coyote obviously and you'll be set. The remington 700 has been around forever for a reason. My dad has one in .280 that he's used for years and has never failed him, and never needed more than that one shot.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I see no reason to have regrets with your choice. Probably the best all purpose caliber choice. Im a Savage guy myself so thats the only change I would have made...lol. could have had 1 action and numerous barrels of different calibers you could have swapped out all on your own with no gunsmithing required.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good choice. When I first started calling I sold my .30/06 and bought a 243 for a double duty gun. I have had good luck with the 95 grain Federal Fusions for deer and coyotes.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

243, good choice. I really like mine, easy on the shoulder and hard on the deer and coyotes.
I shoot 85 gr reloads for coyotes, and 100 gr reloads for deer.


----------



## akornpatch (Dec 12, 2007)

When I first got my Ruger MkII in .243 I was doubting it as a deer gun. I had always used a .270 or 7Mag to fill my freezer. But the first day out with the .243 I had an Idaho mulie standing there 150 yards out looking at me and I put a 100gr round in the white patch under his chin. He dropped like a rock. I've been a fan ever since. Now as to 'yotes, I think .243 is overkill if you're after "fur for profit". Keep the bullet weight down under 85gr and you'll save a few pelts. Anything over .243 is way too much gun unless you're into eradication only.

Peace,
Akorn :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont think the .243 is overly damaging on pelts with the smaller bullets. Ive seen plenty of blown up .223, .22-250 ballistic tip hit dogs. Either way youll be sewing.
I think a .243 is a better choice for serious coyote work than a .223.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Those who recommend light weight bullets for coyotes "if you want to save fur", are very wrong. Lighter bullets are usually more frangible, which means thin jackets which cause bullet blowup and much fur damage. With the .243, 6mm, .25-06 and etc., the heavier bullets that are designed for deer are much better coyote medicine. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

All I know is a guy could go out and shoot 10 coyotes with a .223, 10 with a .22-250, and 10 with a .243, and most of you wouldnt be able to differentiate them. Those small caliber "varmint" rounds do alot of damage themselves.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Awsome choice, I shoot a Ruger Mark II in .243 with 70gr ballistic tip reloads. I havent had one run to far or at all yet.(knock on wood). Also bucks the wind alittle better than a .223 or similar. Good luck 8)


----------

